# Poll: My Favorite Haircare line is.....



## MizaniMami (May 24, 2006)

I know a lot of people don't use one line exlcusively but I was wondering how this board ranks as far as favorites. I think this should be fun!

EDITED: I didn't mean to put organic ROOM stimulator, ignore my silly typos


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 24, 2006)

it was Nexxus before the formula change....now im loving Keracare


----------



## goldensensation (May 25, 2006)

I cant choose between profectiv and keracare.

Eh, I guess I can. PROFECTIV-O!


----------



## JazzyDez (May 25, 2006)

Voted for nexxus. I want to sample some keracare products as i see alot of the ladies on here are getting good results.


----------



## lexi84 (May 25, 2006)

KER-A-CARE!  Thats my one and only deep conditioner right now and I'm sooo in love with it.  Gosh darn it, I swear there's nothing like my precious Humecto!  I got in on right now as a matter of fact and I'm about to go spend the night with it ontop of my head!


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 25, 2006)

QHEMET BIOLOGICS - I love her stuff and I am so mad it took me so long to try it out cause I can't live without it. I just ordered the 12 oz of her Softhold Gel, which is to die for, and Alma & Olive Oil Heavy Creame, which is moisturizing heaven for my twists.

Her detangler is the best I've ever tried, man I can't wait to get some $$ so I can go bananas with buying her stuff


----------



## Candy_C (May 25, 2006)

i've been sticking to Keracare permanently for the last 4 weeks and my hairs never been better, thicker or longer!

i've been usin it for years with excellent results too, but i've actualy tossed all my other stuff except for the ntm line and salerm. everything else is Keracare


----------



## princesmich (May 25, 2006)

I went back to my first love, and i'm so happy, it's Gueye's for me, love their products, it's the only line that I get good body and growth growth growth.


----------



## Aalize (May 25, 2006)

At this current time my favs are BBD products.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 25, 2006)

I have to say motions, but I have yet to find a line that I can use exclusively.  I am only saying motions because I use their relaxer and CPR, but other than that...


----------



## Mom23 (May 25, 2006)

I use Elucence. Relaxer, Shampoo, Conditioner, and Protein.  I really like this line for my hair.


----------



## CORBINS (May 25, 2006)

Since going natural, I've been using the ORS line and it is working well for my hair.


----------



## sweetcashew (May 25, 2006)

Joico is my favorite haircare line. I'm thinking about going back to using their products exclusively with the exception of my beloved ORS hair mayo of course.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (May 25, 2006)

Mine would be between Keracare and ORS....


----------



## MizaniMami (May 25, 2006)

I am going to try Keracare again this weeken. Maybe I will see the results that everyone else is having!


----------



## macherieamour (May 25, 2006)

Keracare HANDS DOWN. I just used Humecto last nite and lost 3 Strands of hair (one broken, 2 with the bulb attached) when I detangled. All of the products work amazing on my 4a/b hair. The comb slid thru

I also discovered adding olive oil to the conditioner. My hair feels EXTRA hydrated today 

Ive tried so many other products (Nexxus, Mizani, Aphogee, etc) and I always come back 

ORS comes in close second.Their products really strengthen my hair


----------



## KhandiB (May 25, 2006)

Profectiv
Elasta QP
Motions (pretty much everything but the relaxer)


----------



## divinefavor (May 25, 2006)

It's hard for me to choose.  I always come back to Keracare, but I also love Elucence.  I purchased Aveda DR in April, but I don't think I'll continue with it because of the cost.  So, I guess I would have to say that Keracare and Elucence are my favorites.


----------



## Hardwksister (May 25, 2006)

Elucence relaxer, poo/conditioner & protein treatment.


----------



## MizaniMami (May 25, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> It's hard for me to choose. I always come back to Keracare, but I also love Elucence. *I purchased Aveda DR in April, but I don't think I'll continue with it because of the cost.* So, I guess I would have to say that Keracare and Elucence are my favorites.


 
Aint' that the truth! I LOVE this and really want to use it exclusively but it is a beast to pay for!


----------



## princesslocks (May 25, 2006)

ELucence is my exclusive line and I   it.


----------



## Legend (May 25, 2006)

My stylist hipped me to Keracare!  I purchase products from her to use at home. However, she swears by Nexxus KerapHix. However, I did notice the Nexxus product quality has degraded since they started selling the products retails. After I finish my Nexxus bottles, I'll just be using Keracare and a couple of NTM products.


----------



## atlien11 (May 25, 2006)

Giovanni and Aubrey Organics!


----------



## simplycee (May 25, 2006)

For those of you that chose Keracare are you using the Humecto in the tub or bottle? And which products are you using poo, con and leave in?  I need to do my research on this before I spend my $$$$.


----------



## Candy_C (May 25, 2006)

simplycee said:
			
		

> For those of you that chose Keracare are you using the Humecto in the tub or bottle? And which products are you using poo, con and leave in?  I need to do my research on this before I spend my $$$$.



hey!

take a look at the keracare booklet in my sig, its v. helpful about what each one does.

i use the 32 fl/oz bottles of everything. But v. interested in finding the tub of Humecto.

hydrating poo, humecto and leave in + oil moisturizer is the combo that gives me the results in my sig also.


----------



## simplycee (May 25, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> hey!
> 
> take a look at the keracare booklet in my sig, its v. helpful about what each one does.
> 
> ...


 
I got the hydrating poo and a bottle of the humecto.  I was interesed in the leave in until I saw the price for that little bottle.  Somebody please tell me this is very concetrated. I wanted to try the creme hairdress too but I figured I would wait and try what I have first.


----------



## atrinibeauty (May 25, 2006)

Love,Love,Love The Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Line And Ors Line


----------



## Candy_C (May 25, 2006)

simplycee said:
			
		

> I got the hydrating poo and a bottle of the humecto.  I was interesed in the leave in until I saw the price for that little bottle.  Somebody please tell me this is very concetrated. I wanted to try the creme hairdress too but I figured I would wait and try what I have first.




The leave in is extremely concentrated, and i mean i never ever use a lil bit of anything, but you NEED to with the leave in. its worth your money seriousely..hope that helps


----------



## sareca (May 25, 2006)

I voted Aveda because its damage remedy line is my newest love but, Keracare is a staple.


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter (May 25, 2006)

Kenra and Elucence, hands down...


----------



## macherieamour (May 25, 2006)

ITA, I use the leave-in every wash. I use a pea-size amount. I bought it 6 months ago and ive used maybe 30%


----------



## Vshanell (May 25, 2006)

Qhemet Biologics


----------



## testimony777 (May 25, 2006)

I have two favorite lines: Jessicurl and Blended Beauty. They are both fantastic!


----------



## Honey6928215 (May 25, 2006)

I love Motions CPR, Elasta QP Mango Butter and Africa's Best Hair Mayonnaise.  I going to try Keracare.  I have tried the Humecto and I love it.


----------



## felicia (May 25, 2006)

macherieamour said:
			
		

> ITA, I use the leave-in every wash. I use a pea-size amount. I bought it 6 months ago and ive used maybe 30%



which leave-in? do you use the silken something?


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (May 25, 2006)

Mane N. Tail Shampoo and ConditionerJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Da Bomb!


----------



## lowkeyhomie (May 25, 2006)

NTM and ORS


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 25, 2006)

I said others. Most of these I haven't even tried. I like Elasta QP intense conditioner. Motions was eeh, could have been better. That CPR conditioner creame with all the lil brown dots in it..that stuff makes my hair hard.. I want to try Keracare products and (NTM--of which I have the most trouble finding).


----------



## LABETT (May 25, 2006)

Elucence and  Keracare are my favorites.
BBD products  is not far behind.


----------



## Synthia (May 25, 2006)

Miss_Jetsetter said:
			
		

> Kenra and Elucence, hands down...



Your hair is gorgeous! The texture is scrumptious. Love it!

That said. My loyalties shift with the weeks. But this week my favorite line is Nutri-Protect (nutri-ox). 

I use the shampoo, conditioner, reconstructor, and leave in treatment. It's light and keeps my scalp healthy. I love it. Many people wouldn't like it's not especially moisturizing.

You guys are making me want to try Keracara.


----------



## LiLi (May 25, 2006)

atrinibeauty said:
			
		

> Love,Love,Love *The Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Line* And Ors Line



 I don't know what I would do without this line!!


----------



## sweetpineapple (May 26, 2006)

Aubrey Organics and Giovanni


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 26, 2006)

CANTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Every product in this line works great no matter how I use it. The conditioner, shampoo, daily moisturizer, leave-in, oil sheen its all great. It keeps your hair moist and supple with out looking greasy or feeling sticky or gummy. Plus you can get just about anything at wal-mart.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 26, 2006)

NTM is my favorite overall line.  An absolute Godsend.


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Jun 26, 2006)

Elucence. It's the bomb! My hair feels like silk right now, I just got the rest of my order and I'm in love (sitting under the dryer right now)


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 26, 2006)

Mane 'n Tail


----------



## Jewell (Jun 26, 2006)

My favorites are Nexxus, Aubrey Organics and Mane N Tail.


----------



## CandiceC (Jun 26, 2006)

Keracare is my favorite so far. 
I'll have to try some of the other lines I haven't tried yet.

I have some Elucence I haven't tried yet. Maybe I'll try that when I shampoo and condition next week.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Elucence and Keracare!!!!


----------



## joyous (Jun 26, 2006)

Elucence hands down.


----------



## simplycee (Jun 26, 2006)

Coming back to this thread to say Kenra wins hands down! (for me)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 28, 2006)

I love the ORS line. I've been using it for 7 years. Even though I'm a major pj, I always come back to this line.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 28, 2006)

Nexxus
NTM
Elucence


----------



## lala (Jul 29, 2006)

My favorite is -- Design Essentials


----------



## danimani (Jul 29, 2006)

I love Africa's Best.

I also love Suave and Aussie (makes my hair smell so good)!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 29, 2006)

princesmich said:
			
		

> I went back to my first love, and i'm so happy, it's *Gueye's* for me, love their products, it's the only line that I get good body and growth growth growth.


 
How are the other products...I take the vitamins but what about the shampoo and conditioner...I bought the braid spray from a braid shop for my daughter when she got micros and it get a strip of spot back in her head...my older daughter had cornrolls in her head and my little daughter was in her walker and grabbed one of my older daughter's braids and took off in her walker and ripped the whole braid out of my daughter's hair...I mean the roots and everything came out so my oldest daughter had a strip of hair that was goonne..I mean it was bald..I took her to the shop and got micros and bought the gueye braid spray and when my daughter took the braids out 2 months later she had hair in the strip like a little fuzz but hair...anyway how is everything else...

Tia


----------



## Tee (Jul 30, 2006)

simplycee said:
			
		

> Coming back to this thread to say Kenra wins hands down! (for me)


 
I really love Kenra and Nexuss.  Going to try Keracare full line.


----------



## tffy2004 (Jul 30, 2006)

My favorite is Parneuv T-Tree


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jul 30, 2006)

I voted Aveda, I have been using it for about four months now & really like how it has worked in my hair.


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 30, 2006)

If I had to use only one line, and I'm glad that I don't, it would be Suave.


----------



## toninatl (Jul 30, 2006)

Elucence
Kenra
NTM


----------



## shunta (Jul 31, 2006)

Elucence is the best in my opinion. I especially love the Moisture Balance Conditioner. Leaves my hair so soft and manageable. Love it!


----------



## MsLepe (Aug 1, 2006)

I THINK I AM IN LOOOOVVVEEEE WITH KERACARE!!!! SALON RESULTS (SILKY & SHINY)


----------



## taraglam2 (Sep 1, 2006)

I voted AVEDA, not just because I love their Damage Remedy line but because I keep staple AVEDA products in my hair care stash and have been for years---

been using consistently since l 2002-------
Anti-Humectant Pomade
Hang Straight - Don't really use this much anymore--NTM Silk Touch and Rusk Smoother took its place
Phommolient
Brilliant Hair Spray


----------



## Lavendar (Sep 1, 2006)

Absolutely Elucence!


----------



## silvergirl (Sep 1, 2006)

biolage, matrix, nexxus, or paul mitchell.


----------



## CynamonKis (Sep 3, 2006)

Elucence, ION Anti-Frizz; just starting to try Keracare and so far I love it too.  Plus I really love my home-made hair pomade


----------



## oduwu (Oct 14, 2006)

I just purchased Nexxus shampoo and conditioner today at Walmart.  I'm returning these and going to try Keracare.  When I used to get my hair done at the salon my hairdresser used these and since so many people on here rave about it, I'm going to give them a try.  Where can I buy Keracare??


----------



## gharp001 (Oct 14, 2006)

Jane Carter Solutions & Eluence


----------



## pinayprincess (Oct 14, 2006)

i dont think i'd be able to use one line exclusively if I REALLY WANTED TO.


----------



## betty-boo (Oct 19, 2006)

My favourite has to be Keracare. A Tony & Guy hairdresser told me about ths a long time ago, I should've listened then! I've tried some of Nexxus', Aveda (too expensive, but good), Motions, and elasta QP products and the Keracare line, for my hair, has been the best.


----------



## Sophisto (Oct 19, 2006)

I absolutely love Nexxus, and I currently use a profective relaxer.  My hair is noticeably healthier  since I started using a profective relaxer.  I have so much body, bouce and shine with Nexxus.


----------



## cocowhite (Oct 19, 2006)

I have two MNT And Kenra


----------



## lexi08 (Oct 19, 2006)

I am loving the Silk 2 line right now.


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 19, 2006)

I like infusium 23 products, dove, silk elements just to name a few.


----------



## Kalayani (Oct 19, 2006)

What is NTM??


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 20, 2006)

Kalayani said:
			
		

> What is NTM??


 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture.


----------



## luvlonghair (Oct 20, 2006)

Hands Down Kera Care:notworthy :notworthy :notworthy    

I probably wouldn't have any hair without it


----------



## Nanyanika (Oct 21, 2006)

Joico, keracare, motions and Profectiv


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally I had voted NTM, but now, I really don't have one line I'm using exclusively.  My staple lines are Silk Elements, Proclaim and Beyond the Zone  peppered with specific products from other lines.


----------



## ladybug71 (Oct 21, 2006)

I voted for Nexxus because it brought my hair back from being so damaged in the past.  Yes, it is a little on the pricey side.   Once my bottles of Nexxus are used up, I would love to try Keracare as it has gotten good reviews on this board.


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't have a line that i'm exclusively using...but I do love Aubrey Organics. I use their conditioners and love them...but hate their shampoos.
I use a range of products from NTM to Giovanni.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 22, 2006)

I am officially an Elasta QP girl...

Everything I have ever used from them I LOVE..

I just tried a sample of their Recovery and man o man 

I Love Everything of theirs..

and its affordable .. which is my #1 pre requisite


----------



## ichephren (Oct 29, 2006)

Kenra and Nexxus. Kenra for moisture(moisturizing conditioner as a wash out an as a leave in), Nexxus for strength(emergencee and keraphix).


----------



## daedae157 (Oct 30, 2006)

i use organic root stimulator, mane-n-tail, pantene pro-v, a little motions (conditioner), and BB

i use mane-n-tail and organic root stimulator 75% of the time, and the other ones in between


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 30, 2006)

_*I don't have a specific line... *_

_*Majority of products used are from:*_

_*Phytospecific*_
_*NTM*_
_*Keracare*_

*peppered with other items from other lines (Motions, Africa's Best, ORS)*


----------



## janet (Nov 3, 2006)

Design Essentials. I love the whole line!!


----------



## grnidmonster (Nov 4, 2006)

I love Qhemet:Blush2: :Blush2: :Blush2: :Blush2: ! I can't live without the Sidr Butter, Alma and Olive Heavy Oil, especially the Olive Oil and Honey the Olive Cream Detangler. I use then all with the exception of the gel and I will find a use for that also. I am patiently waiting on their shampoo.


----------



## PinkPeony (Nov 11, 2006)

NTM and Suave
I was really into Keracare for a second till i noticed my hair was breaking from it like crazy.
I might give it another chance because I still have plenty left.


----------



## navsegda (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, I chose Motions because it was up there as an option (I love their shampoos and conditioners) but I also love Garnier Fructis and Chi.


----------



## pistachio (Dec 12, 2006)

I voted for "Nexxus"(for my poo and cond.), but I use for my...


*deep conditioner:* Redken Heavy Cream Super Treatment 

*hair oil:* Jarrow Formulas Extra Virgin Coconut oil(_for scalp and bunning my hair_)

*hair butter:* Jane Carter Solution Nourish and Shine(_for bunning only_)

*hair gel:* Aveda Brilliant Humectant Pomade


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 12, 2006)

I voted Elasta QP simply because its the only line that Ive used more than 2 products and liked most of their products.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 12, 2006)

Right now I'm really feelin' Aubrey Organics.  They're conditioners are soooo good.


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 12, 2006)

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> *QHEMET BIOLOGICS *- I love her stuff and I am so mad it took me so long to try it out cause I can't live without it. I just ordered the 12 oz of her Softhold Gel, which is to die for, and Alma & Olive Oil Heavy Creame, which is moisturizing heaven for my twists.
> 
> Her detangler is the best I've ever tried, man I can't wait to get some $$ so I can go bananas with buying her stuff


I agree! But this was a toughie, I also like blended chick and ORS but Qhemet comes first


----------



## saqqara (Dec 13, 2006)

grnidmonster said:
			
		

> I love Qhemet:Blush2: :Blush2: :Blush2: :Blush2: ! I can't live without the Sidr Butter, Alma and Olive Heavy Oil, especially the Olive Oil and Honey the Olive Cream Detangler. I use then all with the exception of the gel and I will find a use for that also. I am patiently waiting on their shampoo.



Me Too! This is hands down the best line!  You gotta post a review when you get the shampoo!


----------



## amberways (Dec 13, 2006)

KENRA!!!!!!!!!! moisturizing shampoo and conditioner


----------



## tijay (Dec 14, 2006)

Too hard to answer this, but NTM, Nioxin, Motions & KeraKare are my favs!  Sorry I couldn't help...erplexed


----------



## Amarech (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey!!!! Why is my main man Paul always left out of the polls?  
I cannot survive without Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner"!


----------



## chayil0427 (Dec 16, 2006)

KERA CARE! AND YOU KNOW THIIIIIIIIIIIIS!!!  

Chayil


----------



## deontaer (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm Elasta all the way.  Everything else I've tried was a waste of money for me.  Motions products were the worst...made my hair so dry and brittle that it was completely unmanageble - HATED IT!  I do like NTM's silk touch as well, and African Prides organic liquid mayonaise and tea tree oil spray, but other wise, I use Elasta exclusively.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 26, 2006)

Taij said:
			
		

> Hey!!!! Why is my main man Paul always left out of the polls?
> I cannot survive without Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner"!


 
I agree


----------



## Barbara (Jan 7, 2007)

Verifen Complex works wonders on my type 4a/b hair.


----------



## Nanyanika (Jan 7, 2007)

Its very hard for me to decide which line i like most, my opnions have changed a lot since, i first posted on this thread, i no longer use aphogee, keracare moisturisers, even though i liked them i'm trying to reduce products and cut down on spending. i like varios lines for individual reasons, so i can't really vote here.


----------



## ak46 (Jan 7, 2007)

I voted for ORS since I use their relaxer kit...I love the aloe rid shampoo and the replenish pak that it comes with. I also use the olive oil cream, as my daily moisturizer. But I think I'm starting to love the Aubrey Organics line as well...but I only use the conditioners.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

i like AphoGee line of products


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jan 18, 2007)

KeraCare= QUALITY


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 28, 2007)

the only haircare line that I use that was listed in the poll is ORS.  I  use their relaxer,moisturizing hair lotion(bottle and jar)...This ORS stuff is wonderful for my strands because it soaks it right up!! but I also use other hair products and my fav. deep cond. is UBH.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 29, 2007)

ella said:
			
		

> NTM and Suave
> I was really into Keracare for a second till i noticed my hair was breaking from it like crazy.
> I might give it another chance because I still have plenty left.


 
reviewed ,I LOOOVE Keracare on flatironed hair(when i used it it was on airdried hair)makes it sleek and shiny without weighing it down even at 10 days after my wash

Still NTM and Suave are my babydaddy`s


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jan 29, 2007)

I voted Keracare, I was debating on voting Nexxus but I have not tried enough of their products.


----------



## SohoHair (Feb 15, 2007)

Aveda, I'm so glad I made the switch from Keracare.


----------



## stargazer613 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, this is my first poll   I really love Elucence 

ETA:  and Phyto!!!  I agree with Newflowers, Phytojojoba is wonderful!  I can't wait to try the Phytorhum shampoo.


----------



## newflowers (Feb 15, 2007)

Of all of the hair care products I have used over the years, I always return to PHYTO - Phytojoba and phyto rose or phyto sesame have been my staples for years and life without Phyto7 is not complete. I also use Icon Cure as a spray leave in for the alternate days when I do not wash my hair.

Aveda is excellent and I am looking forward to trying the Damage Remedy and Sap Moss lines. I have used the Cherry Bark in the past - very nice and my girls love it. Aubrey's Organics are very intersting and I'd like to try tem as well as the KeraCare given the outstanding reviews it's received here. 

But, I imagine that no matter what I try, I will always return to Phyto.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Tie between Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Line & Nexxus Phyto Organic Line.


----------



## shunta (Feb 22, 2007)

Ive tried soooo many and I must say that KeraCare gets my vote. It leave my hair very manageable and thats the key for me. I only use the Hydrating poo and Humecto. Nothing else from the line.


----------



## ldp (Feb 22, 2007)

I think Keracare products are my favorite.  I absolutely LOVE the conditioner.  But I also like Elasta QP and motions products.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 8, 2007)

Aveda DR
NTM
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny

Sorry, I can't pick just one.


----------



## imstush (Mar 8, 2007)

Ojon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 9, 2007)

My favorite right now is the devacurl poo and conditioner.  I also really like miss jessie's eventhough it's mad expensive:dollar: so I usually use alittle fantasia gel w/ some CD hair milk and get the same result


----------



## rootdeep (Mar 9, 2007)

Design Essentials!!  

ORS


----------



## seymone (Mar 11, 2007)

I would have to say keracare and motions cpr...


----------



## tocthesunrise (Mar 11, 2007)

I second RootDeep!!

Though I dabble with a lil of this and that....Design Essentials is definately my FAV!


----------



## Missi (Mar 11, 2007)

Ultra Black Hair and I second OJON and third Aubrey's Organic


----------



## toyztoy (Mar 25, 2007)

Design Essentials tha truth!!! (if I'm in between I will use Keracare)


----------



## la flaca (May 23, 2007)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Aveda DR
> 
> Paul Mitchell Super Skinny
> 
> Sorry, I can't pick just one.


 
Same here


Paul Mitchell Super Skinny
Aveda
Nexxus


----------



## tnorenberg (May 24, 2007)

Wow. It is hard to Pick just one. My fave is Mirtha de Perales, followed by Aussie then JessieCurl. I like Aveda too but to use any of their entire lines is just way too expensive.


----------



## Allandra (May 24, 2007)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Aveda DR
> NTM
> Paul Mitchell Super Skinny
> 
> Sorry, I can't pick just one.


 Well, Paul Mitchell SS is still a good line, but I gave away my never used liter size bottles to a sister-in-law of mine.  Anyways, I'm working on getting down to one line.....Aveda.  Sigh...  I don't have much NTM shampoo and conditioner left (roughly half a bottle of each).  However, I still have quite a few bottles of that good ole NTM Healthy Shine Serum left.    It's trying to hold on to my hair care product stash and fight with Aveda Light Elements Smoothing Fluid.


----------



## Allandra (May 24, 2007)

la flaca said:
			
		

> Same here
> 
> 
> Paul Mitchell Super Skinny
> ...


Hey girlie.  My hair loves the Aveda DR stuff.  Paul Mitchell SS is a good one too.  However, my hair didn't take to Nexxus well at all.  I gave it the good ole college try too.  Have you ever tried the NTM line?


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 25, 2007)

I liked Dudley's when I used to use it. I followed Shamboosie's advice and got everything Nexxuss or Dudley's...now I don't have either of those brands but I did like the Dudley Shampoo and COnditioner. They smell really good and are great for the summer. I may pick up a bottle and see how it goes. I notice that brand is not popular on this board but it is underestimated!


----------



## homegirljiggy (May 25, 2007)

right now I'm in love with Pantene Relaxed and Natural breakage defense line!!!, and ORS products, I love both lines, with some extras  from other lines also


----------



## bablou00 (May 27, 2007)

My hair is feeling Aveda right now but I love me some keracare and mizani. Just cant pick oneerplexed


----------



## Nanyanika (Jun 9, 2007)

right now, i love some of the ORS products


----------



## Shaley (Jun 9, 2007)

1st: Creme of Nature & ORS


----------



## asubeauty (Jun 9, 2007)

I didn't vote because I use Nexxus and ORS and love them both.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Jun 18, 2007)

My fave is PHYTO!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jun 18, 2007)

I picked ORS But feel that I will be doing a trade off with the DOM products. I used Lacio Lacio this weekend on my ends and can't keep my fingers from twirlin my pony!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jun 18, 2007)

I picked ORS But feel that I will be doing a trade off with the DOM products. I used Lacio Lacio this weekend on my ends and can't keep my fingers from twirlin my pony!


----------



## seymone (Jun 18, 2007)

I would have to say Aveda the Dr Line and then ORS Mayo closely behind


----------



## la flaca (Jul 18, 2007)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Hey girlie. My hair loves the Aveda DR stuff. Paul Mitchell SS is a good one too. However, my hair didn't take to Nexxus well at all. I gave it the good ole college try too. Have you ever tried the NTM line?


 
No, I haven't. Does it work for you?


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 18, 2007)

My Favorite line is PHYTO!!


----------



## hairgirl (Jul 18, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while took some time off w/the kids.  Also I was natural for a minute and now I'm back to being relaxed.  Went to the shop they underprocessed me.  A month later I self-relaxed (only cause I was mostly virgin.....will be going to a stylist for relaxers only after this) with ORS lye, love the results.....no breakage at all, but this could be because I haven't had a relaxer in two yrs..    However KERACARE is my #1 draft and I still use some of the finishing products from Jane Carter.  NTM is toooo weak, Elasta QP caused breakage and no real moisture benefits, the new Nexxus dried and frizzed me out.  The only thing I don't use from Keracare is the silken seal.  I stick w/natural oils.  I am on my journey to waist length, but am currently shoulder length.  I am so glad that Marcherieamour gave a shout out to Keracare because she surely brought me back to my 1st love.  Ladies I've tried them all and KERACARE beats them out.

I will be posting more frequently and may start a Fotki, but waiting to get my regimen to the point that you all would want it as your own.  Long and loving it.


----------



## LaNecia (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't have any specific lines I use for anything except for relaxer, I use the Optimum Multi-Mineral. I don't use commercial shampoos anymore so it's just conditioners and oils... Eqyss would be a very close second (MegaTek Rebuilder, Survivor Detangler & Avocado Mist) followed by Patient1's EndAll (Hair2Heaven).

Aside from those I'm not even tempted to go to the BSS anymore.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jul 18, 2007)

I know KeraCare aint that darn good!! 

WHERE'S ALL MY AVEDA GIRLS AT!!


----------



## imstush (Jul 18, 2007)

imstush said:
			
		

> Ojon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Since I don't use Ojon too consistently, I have to vote for Nexxus.  It's ridiculous how little I shed with this line


----------



## Creatividual (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm liking a lot of stuff from ORS lately. The Carrot Oil is the bomb and I really like the Hair Mayo. I want to try their olive oil creme aloe shampoo next.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 18, 2007)

I voted Motions.. It works for me


----------



## hairgirl (Jul 19, 2007)

Keclee23 said:
			
		

> I know KeraCare aint that darn good!!
> 
> WHERE'S ALL MY AVEDA GIRLS AT!!



I'm not saying KeraCare is Gospel but the shampoo and cond. works wonders for my tresses.  It stopped breakage and helped me to retain moisture.  The leave-in is not bad either, but I compared it last night to my Giovanni Direct and I have to say I will be returning my Keracare leave in.  Giovanni helps me retain more moisture and is the bomb for detangling and wetcombing.  After I apply my leave in I use a tiny amount of cream moisturizer by Jane Carter and a dime size amount of oil.  My hair feels like silk afterwards.  So Giovanni Direct leave in wins as a staple leave in over Kera Care......Touch Downnnn.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 19, 2007)

Honestly, I am getting to the point where they are all one in the same -just different names and SLIGHTLY different properties.  But use any one consistently one is bound to receive wonderful growth and health benefits from it.  It's all good.


----------



## jtsupanova (Jul 19, 2007)

I am really feeling Cantu right now! I used their shampoo, con and leavin last night and my hair loved it. The leave in has been a staple of mine for a while. My other staples are Elasta Qp mango butter and Lotta Body Wrap creme.


----------



## MzTami (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm rolling with Nairobi right now.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Jul 21, 2007)

still trying to figure this out.....how sad is that LOL


----------



## Andreainnis (Jul 22, 2007)

I wish I could get into Kera care but I'm big on smells as insignificant as they may be and Kera care just doesn't smell fragranterplexed  Regis Olive Oil line however,not talked about a lot on this site, but gives KERA CARE RESULTS!... has a HEAVENLY smell, how hot is that!  wish they had a creamy moisturizer. So now my fav lines are:
Regis Olive Oil (HEAVENLY scent) super moisturizing & strengthening
Aveda
NTM (HEAVENLY scent!)
UBH (no smell but great conditioners!)


----------



## northernbelle (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow!

Not one person registered Mizani as a favorite.

Any insights to be shared???

BTW:  I used to use KeraCare when I wore an Affirm relaxer, but when I began to wear a Mizani relaxer, I changed to the Mizani line.


----------



## taj (Aug 11, 2007)

MzTami said:


> I'm rolling with Nairobi right now.


 
Yes, I love Nairobi!


----------



## Energee (Aug 14, 2007)

Aveda. I truly love this line. I also love Abba hair products. They are both wonderful and most important--my HAIR loves them! I use some Mizani products too. I love their H2O night time treatment.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 21, 2007)

Mizani (kerafuse/hydrafuse)
Kinky Curly (kccc)
Elucence (clarifying and condish)
DevaCurl (nopoo and one condition)


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 29, 2007)

Joico K-pak. This line has changed the look and feel of my hair.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 29, 2007)

nubianqt86 said:


> Joico K-pak. This line has changed the look and feel of my hair.


 

I feel this way too. Currently, I am alternating between k-pak & moisture recovery.


----------



## camosil (Sep 27, 2007)

So far I am liking Rusk products. The leave in and the Calm conditioner


----------



## changedlife (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll have to say AO but I also love Giovanni and Soignee MSM .


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Oct 12, 2007)

Aubrey Organics.


----------



## felicia (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine would have to be Qhemet Biologics. I just wish she'd make a conditioner


----------



## Ronda123 (Oct 14, 2007)

KeraCare but I also  Aveda DR.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Oct 14, 2007)

ORS is the one line I use the most products from:

Creamy Aloe poo
Hair Mayo
RP
Oil Sheen
Wrap/Set Mousse
Olive serum
Lye relaxer

7 great products from one line. Very impressive!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 14, 2007)

Priestess said:


> ORS is the one line I use the most products from:
> 
> Creamy Aloe poo
> Hair Mayo
> ...



I just used the mayo again last night. It really did the trick for me. I think that they make one of the most comprehensive drugstore lines. I wish they would make an olive oil moisture mask.


----------



## meaganita (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm undecided...............................
But I have the most products from Pureology.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Oct 14, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> I just used the mayo again last night. It really did the trick for me. I think that they make one of the most comprehensive drugstore lines. I wish they would make an olive oil moisture mask.


 
I love that mayo. You're right, that line could use a moisturizing conditioner up in there.


----------



## trini_rican (Dec 20, 2007)

Alter Ego is the IT!!! Garlic and Linenseed, also the Coconut Masque - heavenly scents - great results.


----------



## Sly (Dec 20, 2007)

Currently, my favorite is Kenra.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 13, 2008)

My favorite haircare line is Ojon!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2008)

I voted other as I like Mizani, especially m.moisturefuse, and Kenra.


----------



## Namilani (Jan 13, 2008)

Um, I totally wanna retract my vote and say Mizani! It changed my hair life. I still use tons of KeraCare (shampoo, leave-in, hairdress, setting lotion...), but if I had to vote right now I wouldn't pick it over Mizani.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 14, 2008)

I just switched over to the Keracare line - I'm trying to use all their products exclusively.  The Humecto is the bomb!


----------



## precious2Him (Jan 14, 2008)

My new found love is Kera Care but I also like ORS.


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 14, 2008)

Right now I have to say my favorites are:
Profectiv -- it's cheap and it works
Nexxus - Emergencee and their conditioner
Phyto Relaxer Index II


----------



## nikkiheaven (Jan 14, 2008)

I currently use Nairobi hair products and I love it.


----------



## Halimah (Jan 14, 2008)

I vote for Kera Care I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 19, 2008)

I love Elast QP but  I LOVE my Tresemme!


----------



## Lotus (Jan 20, 2008)

ELUCENCE!!!!!

I've used (and suggested usage) from their whole line on different textures of hair for different styles and each time we were pleased w/the results. My only issue is that I have to purchase products online/shipping.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jan 21, 2008)

Keracare!

I heart it so.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 23, 2008)

OJON www.ojon.com :notworthy


----------



## TriniStarr (Jan 23, 2008)

I LOVE ME SOME KERACARE.......


----------



## felicia (Feb 23, 2008)

my favorite line is Myhoneychild


----------



## Energist (Apr 5, 2008)

My favorite is Alter Ego


----------



## MissTical (Apr 5, 2008)

Kera Care  :woohoo:


----------



## santia (Apr 5, 2008)

Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego
**Santia is losing it*


----------



## Evazhair (Apr 5, 2008)

santia said:


> Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego, Alter Ego
> **Santia is losing it*


   Is there a Team Alter Ego? I need to join then. I can't believe how well this Italian stuff works for me. I want to try more!!! Both your and Energist's hair is encouraging me.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 5, 2008)

Toss up between Qhemet Biologics and Redken


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 5, 2008)

I use Beauty 4 Ashes and I also make a few of my own products.


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Apr 6, 2008)

Keracare all the way, I love the shampoo and condish!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 6, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> I use *Beauty 4 Ashes *and I also make a few of my own products.




hi there

do you mind me asking what products you use from this line and if they are all natural?

tia,
tishee


----------



## santia (Apr 6, 2008)

Evazhair said:


> Is there a Team Alter Ego? I need to join then. I can't believe how well this Italian stuff works for me. I want to try more!!! Both your and Energist's hair is encouraging me.




I was Team Alter Ego, but not anymore. Now we have the power of 3 Feel free to add the Team Alter Ego under your name


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 6, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there
> 
> do you mind me asking what products you use from this line and if they are all natural?
> 
> ...


 
I use the Godhead Salon Quality Max Moisture & Gro Shampoo and Condish along with the ADP Hair Super Gro Lotion and the ADP Thick & Rich Scalp Fertilizer oil. 

They are all natural and I love love love their products .  They even have a line for pregnant women.  

They just updated the site too and have a few new products.  This line is my staple.  

I listed the shampoo ingredients on my blog, here is the link.  http://ladyeuphoria.wordpress.com/2008/02/23/beauty-4-ashes-100-real/

Here is the link to the B4A site.  http://www.discoverb4a.com


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 6, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> I use the Godhead Salon Quality Max Moisture & Gro Shampoo and Condish along with the ADP Hair Super Gro Lotion and the ADP Thick & Rich Scalp Fertilizer oil.
> 
> They are all natural and I love love love their products .  They even have a line for pregnant women.
> 
> ...



 so much sweetie! :wow:, those ingredients looks amazing! could I pm you for the ingredients to the other products you are using? I took a look at their site and saw the set for natural/dry hair. Is the poo/co you use moisturizing/cleansing without being stripping? I got my samples from MGA and will be trying them today. I really need to find a line and stick to it b/c this is getting too expensive.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 6, 2008)

tishee said:


> so much sweetie! :wow:, those ingredients looks amazing! could I pm you for the ingredients to the other products you are using? I took a look at their site and saw the set for natural/dry hair. Is the poo/co you use moisturizing/cleansing without being stripping? I got my samples from MGA and will be trying them today. I really need to find a line and stick to it b/c this is getting too expensive.


 

Sure I'd be more than happy to share the ingredients of the other products.  For me the shampoo isn't stripping at all and gives the right amount of moisture.  After the first wash with these products I was sold! 
It's amazing how much money we can spend on hair products...


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 6, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> Sure I'd be more than happy to share the ingredients of the other products.  For me the shampoo isn't stripping at all and gives the right amount of moisture.  After the first wash with these products I was sold!
> * It's amazing how much money we can spend on hair products*...



tell me about it


----------



## Evazhair (Apr 6, 2008)

santia said:


> I was Team Alter Ego, but not anymore. Now we have the power of 3 Feel free to add the Team Alter Ego under your name



  OK I will!


----------



## drika (Jun 15, 2008)

I really love these lines but will probably alternate between Redken and NTM....

NTM (use entire line but the penetrating condish is awesome)

Redken (select items from extreme/smooth down lines) tried real control masque and thermal mist and love it!!! Love Redken products, price is probably why I stray! 

Nexxus (humectress (use it as a leave in with a few drops of evoo), aloe rid, therappe, heat protexx)

*Just fell in love with Giovanni Leave-In Direct (I dilute it with water and spray it on) detangles like a dream...best leave in for me.*


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 15, 2008)

I heart joico.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jun 15, 2008)

*Kerastase*


*MyHoneyChild* !!!!!!!!!!

Aubrey Organics 

*Schwarzkopf Gliss * - Oil Nutritive Line


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bumble and Bumble. Others come close, but no cigar.
*


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 15, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I heart joico.




hi there,

did you ever get a chance to try the curl activator?


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 16, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> did you ever get a chance to try the curl activator?



Not yet. I was looking at it HARD yesterday.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 16, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Not yet. I was looking at it HARD yesterday.



you too. I am going to TS tomorrow for the mr poo, co, and balm and *may* get this. How is your hair since the bc?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 29, 2008)

lmao i really dont use too many products from the same line. thats a shame.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 3, 2009)

Head over hills for Kenra!


----------



## sunshinne368 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hairveda and Afroveda


----------



## Poodlepizzared (Jan 3, 2009)

ORS and Pantene Relaxed & Natural


----------



## Superfly Sister (Jan 4, 2009)

Redken, and Superdrug own brand coconut and sweet almond oil items. 

I've started using Organix, so far so good.


----------



## Muse (Jan 4, 2009)

Joico all the way!


----------



## MichL (Jan 4, 2009)

I voted other: Hairveda and Organix = The loves of my (hair) life


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 4, 2009)

Body shop hair products & Keracare...for now.


----------



## Linzdoll (Jan 4, 2009)

Alter Egoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This line is totally transforming my hair...


----------



## MissNina (Feb 5, 2009)

Tied for first are UNA (italian) but I don't buy it b/c it is so damn expensive. My domincan salon uses it. 
And Redken. . .I use the entire Smooth Down line and love the All Soft/Real Control lines as well

Second runner up would be Nexxus


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 5, 2009)

At the moment, Lanza is my favorite haircare line.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 5, 2009)

Haven't tried a lot of the brands listed but for now I would say aphogee is my favorite


----------



## chebaby (Feb 5, 2009)

i chose keracare because i use a lot from that line but my all time fave is joico k pak. i love everything from that line for real.


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 5, 2009)

Im really feeling afroveda right now


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Feb 5, 2009)

I love Paul Mitchell


----------



## LivingDol1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I love aveda... i was strictly a nexxus user and went back to it after taking out my braids but i had also bought aveda products at the suggestion of my mom a while ago. i prefer aveda. my hair feels softer. it has a nice scent. it feels clean. it's not tangled. I used the smooth infusion line. i've also used the brilliant emollient in the dark blue bottle. love that stuff. after the feb-march no buy challenge, i will be moving onto aveda regularly.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 5, 2009)

Aphogee is my favorite


----------



## LongCurlz (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in luv with komaza care right now


----------



## PhiLee (Feb 6, 2009)

Lord, I love me some Curl Junkie!

For real, naturals-- it's just wow!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 6, 2009)

Pre LHCF 99% of what I used was made by Pantene.  
These days I am experimenting a bit, but I really love the Aphogee line.  50% of what I use is from them.


----------



## StarFish106 (Feb 6, 2009)

I originally voted for keracare but now my hair has pointed me in another direction

-------------->JOICO!!!

We are so in love


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Feb 7, 2009)

i have been using Keracare's Hydratring Poo, Humecto & Setting Lotion for the past month now and it defenitely gives me SALON RESULTS! I think i found my staple line!


----------



## Charz (Jun 24, 2009)

Qhemet and Aubrey Organics.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im really feeling afroveda right now


 
Hairveda is my favorite haircare line now. I have not been disappointed with anything i have tried so far.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 24, 2009)

Paul Mitchell and VO5


----------



## january noir (Jun 24, 2009)

I have two - Chaz Dean's Wen and Ovation Maximizing System


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jun 24, 2009)

*Kerastase*


*Schwarzkopf Gliss* (nordisk hår<detangles perfectly>, Oil Nutritive, Liquid Silk Gloss)


*Long Hair Lovers*(just the spritz and leave-in)

*For Co Washing*: Schwarzkopf Gliss & MNT Conditioner


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 24, 2009)

My absolute favorite is Aubrey Organics, but I also like Giovanni and the ayurvedic concoctions I like to make.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 24, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> My absolute favorite is Aubrey Organics, but I also like *Giovanni and the ayurvedic concoctions* I like to make.


 
Yeah Muffin , I second the bolded , my hair has done a complete turn around since I started using Giovanni Deeper Moisture mixed with 50/50, and my ayurvedic shampoo bars, teas and oils.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2009)

hmmmmm im not sure if my fave hair care line is karens body beautiful or oyin.
i use a great number of products from both lines and refuse to stop using either one.

if i had to choose i guess it would be kbb


----------



## Mercie (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't really dabbled in a whole lot of different product lines.

Organic Root Stimulator


----------



## Aggie (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know what I voted for before but I have since changed my regimen so here is what my faves are now:

**Jason Naturals Jojoba Shampoo and Conditioner
**Jason Naturals Biotin Shampoo and Conditioner
**Mills Creek keratin Shampoo and Conditioner
**Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, GPB & the AO White Camellia Conditioner
**Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner as a leave-in, it has no cones.
**Joico K-Pak Everything poo, conditioner and leave-in now I guess
**Mizani Butter Blends Mild Lye Relaxer
**BAQ Henna, indigo and most ayurveda powders and oils - not the drying ones like aritha and neem.

Looking to purchase more Jason Naturals and Mills Creek Poos and conditioners. There are others but the above are my favorites right now


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 31, 2009)

Total fanatic of Shescentit! Great products, customer service, and shipping. Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hairveda... luves me spme natural products


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 31, 2009)

I use different products but I'm consistent with Aubrey Organics. I recently branched out to the ion product line.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 1, 2009)

me and pantene are ><    
<3


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey I didn't see Garnier in there anywhere   I love their melting conditioners... Also Shine & Smooth hair polisher, Creme of Nature and my own moisturizer i put together recently.


----------



## lila_baby (Aug 1, 2009)

Pantene definitely pantene. I look at the ingredient list and I get disappointed and then buy other products but then my hair looks not so good and I always go back to Pantene


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Aug 1, 2009)

My vote is SheScentIt, Hairveda, Jasmines and Karen's Body Beautiful HANDS DOWN!  Listed in no specific order, I love them all and use them all daily as my staples. My latest addition.. Darcy's Botanicals.  I use those for conditioning, moisture and styling.

Cowash staple conditioners are Suave Strawberry, Aussie Moist and Yes to Carrots.


----------



## remilaku (Aug 3, 2009)

Dr. Bronners and then the rest I make in my house myself.


----------



## jazzyto (Aug 8, 2009)

joico kpak!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2009)

Right Now I am Enjoying Alterna Products! i.e. Caviar, Hemp, Seasilk, White Truffle & White Truffle Exlir, Intense Hydration, Science of 10.

Alterna Products are a Wonderful, Well Kept Secret.

If I continue to enjoy these as I am doing now, they "may" become a Staple.


----------

